# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [RvR] Theorycraft : la création du "raid" CPC

## Zepolak

Plop.

Idées, pleins d'idées pour former le groupe de RvR serious CPC. 

Le topic est spécialisé dans les aspects jeu purs. Compétences, composition de groupe, mouvement, etc.

De plus, c'est un thread orienté "découverte". Le sondage a montré que les CPC sont intéressé par le fait de créer des choses nouvelles. C'est ici !

Tant qu'on n'est pas une grosse force de VS, on ne risque pas trop l'espionnage, donc barbottons dans notre bac à sable.

Partons sur une base de raid de 20 personnes pour nos théories.

Pour ma part, je suis absolument convaincu qu'on est à l'âge de bronze du RvR. Je pense qu'on peut faire un truc assez novateur, scalable et efficace sur la base suivante : 2 têtes.

Deux groupes de 10 complémentaires mais capables d'évoluer en parallèles. De bouger, vite, de faire un impact, de se casser. De rendre les mecs en face fous.

Pour ça, je pense qu'il faut dans chaque groupe :
 - De l'immobilisation de masse (1 guerrier marteau et un rodeur entrave, c'est cool)
 - De la mobilité (minimum un elem donc), beaucoup
 - Un envout pour l'invisibilité & un voleur pour les burst et les stacks de puissances. 
 - Un maximum de classes capables de délivrer un "burst" de dommages à une zone précise (sur le commandeur du groupe de 10)

Avec ça, on tue plusieurs personnes, on se replie, l'autre groupe faire pareil.

C'est scalable, c'est optimisé, c'est efficace, c'est bourrin. Ça me plaît bien. La quantité de tactiques possibles une fois qu'on a 2 petits groupes comme ça, capable de se réunir et de se dégrouper à l'envie est juste hallucinante.

----------


## Tygra

J'aime l'idée, c'est un truc du genre que j'aurais proposé aussi. Ca reprend l'organisation "frontline/backline", mais c'est vachement plus efficace (sur le papier en tout cas).

Je joue mon nécro depuis quelques temps avec le trait qui fout une seconde de chill à chaque fois que je blinde, je trouve ça vraiment intéressant en WvW, sachant que je joue avec le well of darkness, la dague en off-hand et surtout plague. Niveau contrôle ça se pose là, sans compter l'aide qu'on peut apporter niveau gestion des conditions.
Ah et je joue aussi avec le mur de nécro, qui est beaucoup plus sournois que n'importe quel mur d'envout ou de gardien : on a pas l'impression qu'il fait quelque chose, mais protection aux alliés et 10 stacks de vuln aux ennemis, ça change un combat.

----------


## Ptit gras

La tactique que tu proposes Zepo, à savoir piquer un côté et repartir, c'est très compliqué à réaliser mais aussi très intéressant.

On est limités par les modes combat et hors combat, on est limités par le buff de vitesse qui est cappé à 33% maximum et surtout très facile à obtenir pour les ennemis en 3W. Concrètement ça veut dire qu'on est dans l'incapacité de se déplacer plus vite que les ennemis.

Et c'est là ou ça devient intéressant.

Personne n'a l'habitude de ce genre de mouvements, ça peut déstabiliser complètement un raid. Mais ça nécessite un énorme travail sur les compétences de "jump" et sur le CC. 
Les jump ce sont toutes les compétences de téléportation, les "leap finisher", mais ce sont aussi les portails d'envout, les tourbilol de guerrier ou encore ride the lightning chez l'elem.
Les CC ce sont les sorts qu'on oublie de lancer à l'impact en principe  ::trollface:: 

En fait c'est une adaptation tactique a réaliser en priorité plutôt qu'un changement de tous les builds, bien qu'il faudra surement plus de CC. Il faut penser en mode guérilla, ne plus se blinder comme un gignol avec tout ce qu'on peut "avant l'impact" puisque le but c'est qu'il n'y ait pas d'impact.

C'est utiliser ces CC en priorité, c'est focus une cible par groupe (d'ailleurs je ferais des groupes autonomes de 5 et non de 10 pour ce genre de combat), c'est utiliser ses "gap closer" pour ressortir plutôt que pour enfiler un marteau dans la tête du petit asura qui passait sans regarder.

Il y a une dizaine de jours j'ai pu pas mal parler avec Oxi des WL qui a été très instructif pendant 3 heures d'entretien. Puisque le but du topic c'est le theory craft, j'aimerais autant qu'on se fasse une réunion bien costaude avec le maximum de CPC serious possible. On se sort les doigts et on commence à foutre des baffes CPC style !

----------


## Vroum

Un point important : si on veut du cc il faut du dispell offensif pour virer la stabilité.

----------


## Ptit gras

Sauf si on passe par les immo/cripple/chill.

----------


## Tygra

Je sais pas quelle vision les canards ont vraiment du serious, mais si on part sur du theorycraft et de l'invention de strat "made in cpc", il faudrait qu'on soit d'accord sur la base. 

Et donc qu'on en discute tous ensemble demain.

Mais par exemple, il me parait indispensable de s'accorder sur le fait qu'on doive possiblement modifier nos builds (si on reste tous avec notre petit build qu'on aime bien, on construit rien pour le groupe). S'il y a 3 fois la même classe, c'est plus intelligent de choisir ses armes et utilities en synergie. Pour l'instant c'est pas quelque chose d'hyper répandu je dirais, je vois pas souvent un mesmer demander à un mesmer "qu'est ce que tu as dans ta barre, que je prenne pareil/pas pareil, mais que ce soit réfléchi".

Il faut aussi peut être revenir sur le lead : 1 lead pour deux groupes, 1 lead strat/1 lead combat, 1 lead combat par groupe/1 indicateur strat ? ... et envisager tout le bordel sur mumble qui en découle.

Il faut peut etre se donner des "réactions type" pour le début, tant qu'on a pas d'automatismes. On se fait charger en frontal par un bus => on décale en latéral et on repack derrière. S'il y a 3 gus, c'est pas pareil, si le bus vient de flanc c'est pas pareil, quand on dit repack tout le monde se buff, quand on charge les murs sont bien placés, quand on se fight on crame pas tous ses cooldowns au cas où il y ai besoin d'un petit burst, même s'il y a des scouts on tourne sa caméra (valable en combat aussi).

C'est un sorte de liste anarchique d'idées, mais faut peut être les poser sur le papier avant une session mumble, histoire de régler toutes ces bases.
Après on pourra passer au différents builds intéressants par classe en fonction de la stratégie CPC envisagée.

Ou je me fourvoie et j'essaye de trop rationnaliser tout ça ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai clairement pas le niveau et les connaissances suffisantes pour m'atteler à ce genre de choses, mais je lis avec grand intérêt et suffit de me dire ce que vous voulez que je joue, et je le jouerai sans problème. 

Je pense que dès qu'on aura une idée de notre effectif, il faudra faire ce que Lanilor avait commencé sur le google doc du serious, à savoir un recensement des classes que chacun peut jouer, histoire que ceux qui vont s'occuper de composer l'équipe et les stratégies sachent sur quoi ils peuvent compter.

----------


## purEcontact

On va te dire que ce sont des considérations sPvP ça zepo...  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Si on se comportait plus comme une team "sPvP" en fight et qu'on gardait nos très bons leads stratégiques, on passerait à la vitesse supérieure.

Comme le dit Arkane, tout le monde n'a pas forcément le temps ou l'envie de se plonger dans le gros theorycraft, mais si la majorité est prête à, au moins, donner son avis et ensuite à s'engager (ie suivre des recommandations/suggestions) sur un "style CPC", on pourra avancer. 
Si on arrive à regrouper 2-3 joueurs, ou plus bien évidemment il faut pas se limiter, par classe pour pondre des suggestions en phase avec l'idée commune retenue, c'est un bon début. Personnellement j'attends avec impatience cette saine émulation qui va faire qu'on va décortiquer tous les builds et traits et stats pour optimiser une strat à nous  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> Ou je me fourvoie et j'essaye de trop rationnaliser tout ça ?


Non, je pense aussi que c'est par le forum au départ que la discussion doit se faire, notamment ce sur quoi les gens ont envie de se diriger en terme de tactique. Parce qu'on parle quand même ensuite d'un certain investissement. Faut pas que ce soit pour que ça intéresse pas les gens derrière.

Les groupes de 5, je pense que c'est trop petit. En plus, on parle de groupe de 10, mais y a déjà un groupe, c'est forcément les 2 leads + 3 scouts. Ensuite, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de valeur ajouté aux groupes eux-même, sauf éventuellement pour avoir 2 (ou 4) focus précis sur les mecs (mais en fait, les focus seront plus utiles à placer sur la gueule du lead du groupe de 10).

Et ouais, je pense qu'il faudra sortir l'inventaire de toute les compétences. Y a pleins de trucs utiles, mais faut voir les indispensables. Je pense qu'avec une telle stratégie, il faut avoir au minimum une compétence d'évasion par tête. 

Pour le guerrier, c'est facile : prenez le trait qui enlève immobilisation quand on utilise une compétence de déplacement + prenez une compétence de déplacement et c'est réglé. Pour les autres classes, je ne sais pas.

Et oui, ce topic sert au brainstorming, il va partir dans tous les sens, c'est normal. À nous tous d'extraire de la masse les bonnes idées et de nous entendre sur des choix.

Contrairement à GW1, je ne connais vriament pas assez toutes les classes du jeu pour savoir.

En tout cas, les 2 personnes dont je parle sont des leads tactiques. Pour le lead stratégique (on va où et on fait quoi), il peut être dans le groupe sans être commandeur.

----------


## Charmide

J'aime assez bien le principe. Faut se dire qu'en plus, dès qu'il a un certain nombre de morts à rez, un raid est paralysé en grande partie à caresser le sol pour les faire, et pourvu que le rapport de force soit suffisamment en notre faveur, ça devient très facile de les finir.

Les sur-usage des sorts de mobilité aussi. Y'a combien (quelles?) classes qui disposent d'un blink? J'avais fait la liste à un moment, mais va savoir où elle est passée. 

Avec une tactique comme ça, j'imagine qu'il y pas mal de chance que le raid ennemi se mette à charger tout droit, tauromachie-style, vers l'un des deux groupes. Faut voir comment on réagit. Tous avec du blink ça serait marrant pour ce moment là. Je pense que la plupart des raids continuent tout droit.  ::trollface:: 

 Garder la fufu du mesmer aussi. Est-ce que la mobilité seule suffit à éviter ce genre d'impact? Particulièrement quand notre groupe de 10 vient d'engager et est donc à portée et vulnérable? 
L'autre groupe peut-il en profiter?  Attaquer la queue du raid par exemple?

----------


## Vaaahn

Si on commence à parler troll-build à base de blink, ça va commencer à seriously me plaire ct'histoire  ::trollface::

----------


## Wava

xD Moi je vous suis, dites moi quoi faire aussi et c'est partit. On va dire que je peux jouer War Zerk Espadon/Haches avec un mini de 2k8 de résistance ou passer en mode full Vita/Robu au marteau.

Au besoin j'ai un Inge Zerk avec un mini de 20k de life, mais que 2k de résistance, autant dire que je dois rester à distance.

----------


## Ptit gras

On peut parler un bon moment tactique, il faudra aussi se trouver un lead de combat. Parce que même avec la meilleure idée du monde, si on ne trouve personne capable de lead en mode Oxi ou Bago, c'est mort. 
*Il nous faut des indications sur quoi faire en combat.* On n'en a tout simplement aucune.
On tape tel point, on bouge à gauche, on back, on traverse, esquive à droite et compagnie. C'est encore très très rare en dehors de l'entrainement PvE qu'on a pu faire il y a quelques temps.

Après faut trouver quelqu'un qui est bon pour ça et qui se sent plus que chaud pour perdre sa voix sur une soirée. Vaaahn l'avait bien fait en entraînement, et on doit pouvoir trouver 2/3 candidats potentiels  ::):

----------


## Charmide

Hum. N'exagérons rien. J'ai pas non plus l'impression de donner "tout simplement aucune" indication en combat. J'me fais pas les ongles dès qu'on quitte le mode hors combat. 
C'est un peu la poule et l'oeuf. Je fais un lead plus tactique si: 1) les gens ont envie d'écouter, 2) si on a le combo raid+conditions pour le faire (genre pas comme hier où on a fait un combat gagnable de toute la soirée, devant Bleuval, avant que les 15 en face qu'on gérait bien se transforment en 30 :x)

Mais sinon, oui: Il faut davantage de gens volontaires, qui se lancent et qui prennent l'initiative. Perso, dans la combinaison dont on parle, je préférerais autant gérer l'aspect stratégique.

----------


## Lanilor

> Après faut trouver quelqu'un qui est bon pour ça et qui se sent plus que chaud pour perdre sa voix sur une soirée. Vaaahn l'avait bien fait en entraînement, et on doit pouvoir trouver 2/3 candidats potentiels


Me semble que tu t'en sortais très bien aussi les quelques fois où tu l'as fait ;-)

----------


## Vaaahn

Laissez moi le temps de retrouver mon chez moi et mon pc, et je peux remettre ça si besoin, mais comme déjà dit dans un autre topic, j'aurais absolument besoin d'un co lead tactique (Caf et Zepo l'ont déjà trés bien fait les rares soirs où j'ai lead), enfin qqun qui a moins la tête dans le guidon et qui est plus objectif.

----------


## meiKo

> *Il nous faut des indications sur quoi faire en combat.* On n'en a tout simplement aucune.
> On tape tel point, on bouge à gauche, on back, on traverse, esquive à droite et compagnie.


Il y avait un peu de ça hier et c'était pas mal.

Après perso je trouve important de tag le lead avec le Crtl+T car le carré de commandeur disparaît avec le culling mais pas la cible. Ca permet de d'être mieux groupé pendant les phases de combats. Souvent il y avait Caf tout seul devant disant qu'il prenait aucun dégâts où il était,  alors que la moitié de notre bus n'était pas sur lui. Après c'est peut être du au culling ^^ ils étaient avec lui mais je les voyais pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Du coup on avance sur ce sujet ? 
On se prévoit une petite réunion mumble entre les motivés du theorycraft, pour qu'on parte sur une base commune et que des représentants de chaque classe se penchent par la suite sur des "builds suggérés" ?

Qu'on puisse commencer à mettre ça en pratique avant l'été quoi  :;):

----------


## Lanilor

Vu nos effectifs en serious (rarement + de 20 joueurs), il y a une comp qu'on utilise trop peu à mon goût, c'est le TP mesmer. J'ai le souvenir de soirées avec d'autres guildes qui prévoyaient systématiquement un tp back avant l'impact pour pouvoir surprendre l'ennemi sur un 2eme impact. 

Si on reprend l'idée d'un split en 2 groupes, ça pourrait donner : 
1. on repère un groupe ennemi, on split en 2 groupes
2. le groupe 1 se buff / le mesmer pose son TP > on charge vers l'ennemi / le mesmer pose le mur de fufu > on impacte > le mesmer pose son tp > le groupe 1 prend le portail pour se remettre en zone safe, se heal et prépare sa 2ème charge.
3. Pendant ce temps le groupe 2 se déplace vers le flanc ou l'arrière du groupe ennemi, procède au même enchainement que le groupe 2, impacte au moment où le groupe 1 est entrain de se retirer puis se retire lui même. 
On peut alors espérer que nos adversaires auront pris pas mal de dégâts et surtout qu'ils seront un peu désorientés, nous permettant de charger de nouveau sur 2 flancs.

Ça nous demanderait que 2 mesmers dans nos effectifs, ça doit être jouable.

----------


## Ptit gras

On a travaillé en entrainement sPvE les portails dynamiques  ::):

----------


## Lanilor

> On a travaillé en entrainement sPvE les portails dynamiques


Je m'en souviens bien, ce que je regrette c'est qu'on l'ai (quasi) jamais mis en application

----------


## Ptit gras

J'ai remarqué aussi. Mais c'est dur à faire niveau lead, il faut débiter à fond. Vaaahn y était bien arrivé cela dit !

----------


## silence

Toi aussi sur les moments garni que tu as lead mercredi en serious. L'important pour l'instant est à mon avis d'être précis et de toujours penser à déplacer le groupe, ce sera déjà un grand bond en avant que d'avoir un lead tactique qui s'y attache, on pourra voir plus tard pour ce qui est du débit.
Par exemple j'ai clairement vu la différence avec Charmide qui n'a pas une plus mauvaise vision du jeu mais qui attend peut être un peut trop d'indépendance de la part du groupe en combat. On se trouvait souvent dans un bon mouvement à le suivre mais au final nous étions aussi assez peu nombreux.
Et là ce ne s'adresse pas qu'au lead, il faut absolument que l'on suive en permanence le lead en serious, surtout quand il répète deux, trois fois de se repack.

Pour ce qui est des guildes je suis d'accord qu'on peut tout à fait en intégrer sans problème au serious et justement je pensais aussi aux Over de facon naturelle mais mercredi c'était un peu brouillon et trop de monde des autres guildes essayait d'intervenir jusqu'à ce qu'on insiste vraiment sur le besoin de calme. Faut pas hésiter à relayer une info importante, à prendre le lead lorsque le main lead tombe mais il faut aussi savoir laisser les ordres se faire sans que quelqu'un donne son avis toutes les dix secondes.

----------


## Tygra

Puisque l'idée de la réunion fait pas son chemin, je commence à proposer une idée de build pour les Nécros, valable si on part dans l'idée "CPC en mode relou - mouvement pour nous, pas pour vous".

Dans le monde merveilleux des nécros, on a aucun skill de mouvement, pas de TP, pas de dash, rien, que dalle.
Donc il faudra que les autres nous aident  :;): 

Dans le monde merveilleux des nécros, les conditions font mal. Mais en WvW c'est d'une utilité limitée, parce qu'on joue pas vraiment la pression (au sens gw1 du terme) mais plutôt la grosse charge. Donc je ne focus pas vraiment sur le stacking de bleed.

Par contre dans le monde merveilleux de GW2, personne ne sait blind et chill comme nous. Personne ! (j'ai pas vérifié mais je crois très fort à ce que je dis)
Sans parler de fear. 

Chill : 



> Movement speed decreased by 66%; skill cooldown increased by 66%; stacks duration.


Blind :



> Next outgoing attack misses; stacks duration.


Avec ça on pourrit le mouvement adverse, on les empêche de taper, on défonce leurs recasts, notamment de sorts de heal.
Le build : http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....d|0.0.0.0.0|e
(consume conditions/well of darkness/spectral wall/signet of the locust/plague)
Avec une part de rare veggie pizza avant la bataille, of course.
Le gros de build se trouve dans : chill sur crit + chill sur blind + 70% de durée de chill supplémentaire + un chill quand on se fait tabasser dans la mélée + un chill quand on se heal.
Un taux de crit vers 50%, environ 20k HP et 3k défense. (les chiffres donnés par le site sont faux)
La surpuissance du build se trouve vraiment dans le chill sur blind avec le well of darkness et plague !

On a toujours notre cripple, notre fear, notre poison. Le signet pour le mouvement, le mur que j'adore sur un impact (offensif ou défensif) mais qui peut être remplacé par un skill de votre choix, on aura pas vraiment besoin de plus d'un mur par "troupe" de toute façon. Peut être le grab ?

Si vous avez des retours là dessus je prends, évidemment.
Pour l'instant j'utilise une version légèrement différente, donc on est pas à l'abri d'un bug, mais je confirmerai dès que possible que tout fonctionne.

----------


## Charmide

> Par exemple j'ai clairement vu la différence avec Charmide qui n'a pas une plus mauvaise vision du jeu mais qui attend peut être un peut trop d'indépendance de la part du groupe en combat. On se trouvait souvent dans un bon mouvement à le suivre mais au final nous étions aussi assez peu nombreux.


T'as vraiment eu l'impression que "je laissais un peu trop d'indépendance" au groupe une fois en combat mercredi dernier? 
Parce que c'était pas franchement le cas. Les seules moments où je donnais pas de consigne, c'est où la dispersion nous arrangeait. 
Et y'en a pas eu beaucoup. 




> Pour ce qui est des guildes je suis d'accord qu'on peut tout à fait en intégrer sans problème au serious et justement je pensais aussi aux Over de facon naturelle mais mercredi c'était un peu brouillon et trop de monde des autres guildes essayait d'intervenir jusqu'à ce qu'on insiste vraiment sur le besoin de calme.


A propos de ça: évitez de le faire de façon trop brutale. Et j'ai eu des retours là-dessus. Dites-vous que c'est déjà une concession de quitter son vocal de guilde, alors..
Faites confiance au lead pour remettre de l'ordre si nécessaire et envoyez lui un MP si vous trouvez qu'il n'y en a pas assez.

----------


## Vroum

Il y a aussi des trucs sympa possible avec épidémie, ça peut être assez violent avec de la confusion par exemple.

----------


## Tygra

Ah ben c'est clair qu'avec l'épidemie bien timée tu peux demultiplier les condis de manière assez improbable. Par contre ça joue moins sur le mouvement.

----------


## Nessou

http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/

Utilisez ce site pour vos builds.

----------


## Ptit gras

> http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/
> 
> Utilisez ce site pour vos builds.


Je préfère gw2skills, c'est plus simple à l'utilisation  ::): 

Je ferais un Edit sur ce post avec tout une série de builds que j'ai imaginé/discuté avec Oxi [WL] dans l'optique de la spécialisation que Zepo aimerait voir.

----------


## Tygra

Updaté  :;): 
Gw2skills est effectivement plus facile d'utilisation, mais bien moins précis sur les stats obtenues. Et moins complet.

edit : quoique, il ne permet pas de mettre les utilities et l'elite.

----------


## Nessou

> Je préfère gw2skills, c'est plus simple à l'utilisation 
> 
> Je ferais un Edit sur ce post avec tout une série de builds que j'ai imaginé/discuté avec Oxi [WL] dans l'optique de la spécialisation que Zepo aimerait voir.


Il y a un moment si vous utilisez pas les meilleurs outils à disposition alors que vous voulez faire un truc sérieux ça colle pas.

----------


## silence

> Parce que c'était pas franchement le cas.


Le mot n'était peut être pas indépendance, effectivement, plutot autonomie. Un ordre de ce type doit être annoncé, précis, répété. Ceci n'est pas qu'une question de débit mais aussi et surtout de clarté pour obtenir une action coordonnée et non une variation personnelle de chacun. Que ce soit pour se disperser ou pour agir en pack donc. On est encore en phase d'apprentissage sur nos tactiques, il faut donc quelque part se montrer pédagogue. 
Et non, il y a eu des moments ou tu laissais les gens sans consigne pendant trop longtemps, moment ou cela tourne forcément à des actions indépendantes quand chacun essaye de survire en fonction de son point de vue personnel. Mais c'est peut être là qu'intervient l'intérêt d'avoir un lead tactique et un lead stratégique.




> Faites confiance au lead pour remettre de l'ordre si nécessaire [...]


J'ai de mon côté vu passer des plaintes pour le bordel que c'était et lorsque j'ai fini par réagir de manière plus directe on stagnait sur garnison et tes quelques annonces se perdaient au milieu d'avis contradictoires qui cherchaient à s'imposer, certaines personnes commençant à se disperser. Je ne suis pas pour qu'on impose le silence sur le mumble, surtout pas, à moins de vouloir déprimer tout le monde. Il y a cependant eu des moments ou cela ne pouvait pas continuer ainsi pour du serious, surtout parce que cela n'était pas qu'un joyeux bordel mais carrément une contradiction.
Si je suis désolé que ca ait pu en vexer certains, pour ma part, lorsque je me trouve sur un autre vocal j'essaye d'autant plus de ne pas flooder et chaque canard fait des concessions pour justement créer ces soirées serious.




> Il y a un moment si vous utilisez pas les meilleurs outils à disposition alors que vous voulez faire un truc sérieux ça colle pas.


Le soucis étant que cet outil est encore en construction et que les taux exacts de vita, robu ou autres ne sont pas primordiaux. Les outils habituels et quelques considérations générales quant au stuff sont suffisants pour décrire un build à ce stade.

----------


## Nessou

Outil encore en construction mais déjà meilleur, qui permet de se baser sur des chiffres et non des considérations ou idées générales.

----------


## Charmide

> Le mot n'était peut être pas indépendance, effectivement, plutot autonomie. Un ordre de ce type doit être annoncé, précis, répété. Ceci n'est pas qu'une question de débit mais aussi et surtout de clarté pour obtenir une action coordonnée et non une variation personnelle de chacun. Que ce soit pour se disperser ou pour agir en pack donc. On est encore en phase d'apprentissage sur nos tactiques, il faut donc quelque part se montrer pédagogue. 
> Et non, il y a eu des moments ou tu laissais les gens sans consigne pendant trop longtemps, moment ou cela tourne forcément à des actions indépendantes quand chacun essaye de survire en fonction de son point de vue personnel. Mais c'est peut être là qu'intervient l'intérêt d'avoir un lead tactique et un lead stratégique.


Les seuls moment où ça arrivait, encore une fois, c'est quand y'avait intérêt à ce que tout le monde agisse individuellement (typiquement quand il s'agit d'achever des mecs dispersés un peu partout) ou quand j'étais hors-combat. 

A part ça, je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles concrètement. On a agit de façon coordonnée, avec un raid qui réagissait bien et bougeait ensemble, sans temps creux pendant les combats, avec traduction en sacs, à chaque fois que c'était nécessaire (notamment entre P1 et P2 de garnison). C'est-à-dire tout le temps mis à part le cirque dans la salle du lord de garnison.

----------


## silence

Ok, c'était parfait.

----------


## Tygra

Je pense que les questions de lead se règleront en fonction des soirées et des leads présents. Il faudrait qu'on instaure une sorte de debrief après chaque sortie serious, pour progresser.

D'autres propositions de build ? Qu'on puisse commencer à mettre un truc en place lundi soir  :;): 
Idéalement ce serait bien d'en avoir pour chaque classe.

----------


## Charmide

Ce serait bien de debriefer de façon régulière et constructive, oui. 




> Ok, c'était parfait.





> Hésitez pas si vous avez des remarques sur le lead/du retour/des idées d'*améliorations*

----------


## Tygra

Le prenez pas mal, mais il faudra tous qu'on passe au dessus de notre fierté, de notre susceptibilité et de nos rigidités si on veut avancer.

Donc par exemple la non-discussion sur le lead de Charmide ou la semi prise de bec pour un site de build, c'est pas constructif, et ça fait avancer personne.

----------


## Charmide

Suffit de s'exprimer clairement et concrètement, et de ne pas se braquer.

---------- Post added at 21h47 ---------- Previous post was at 21h11 ----------

Là typiquement, j'ai toujours pas compris de quoi parlait silence, qui a "clairement vu la différence" avec les quelques moments où Ptit Gras a repris le lead (c'était dans la salle du lord de garnison principalement, si je me rappelle bien, donc un bordel ambiant où on était en infériorité et où on se faisait wipe en boucle avec la consolation de garder notre fort). Moi pas, on fait la même chose. On dit où bouger, quoi faire, où AoE. J'ai même l'impression d'avoir tendance à plus blahblahter que lui et donc à être plus directif.

Et se barrer en déclarant "ok, tout est parfait", 4 jours après que j'ai demandé si personne n'avait de remarques constructives à faire sur le lead, ça risque pas de changer cet état de fait.

----------


## Zepolak

Bon, bref, ce que veut Charmide c'est de toucher du doigt ce qui allait pas. Par contre, à mon avis, c'est impossible par forum. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'on voit bien que Charmide n'arrive pas à interprêter le feedback de silence, il répond donc avec son feeling, ça fait du ping-pong et y a pas eu d'avancée. À mon avis, tout discussion de ce type, elle doit être faite en vocal mode dialogue. Et postée pour les autres une fois la compréhension obtenue, histoire de faire progresser les autres aussi.

Autre chose, pas des moindres. J'ai l'impression que les retours sont un peu contradictoires au final sur la façon dont la relation s'est établie entre CPC "serious" et nos amis d'AxG/DS. La question est de savoir si le serious les intéresse ou si un RvR plus "basket" (ce qu'on faisait avant et qu'on continuera aussi de faire) était ce qui les botte. En fonction de ça, on a un effectif différent, et en fonction de l'effectif, on sait ce qu'on peut faire.

Ceci dit, même si seule 10 personnes ont rempli les dispos RvR, j'aimerai qu'on continue de construire pour 20. Ce serait vraiment là où on aurait effectivement une espèce de valeur ajoutée en temps que "raid".

Enfin, en ce qui concerne les leads tactiques/stratégiques, je ne suis pas persuadé d'être taillé pour le lead tactique (quoique c'est exactement ce que je fais sur TF2) mais je suis par contre carrément intéressé par le lead stratégique (relations avec les autres raids et directions à prendre quoi). Je propose, vous disposez  ::):

----------


## Tygra

Je crois pas qu'on puisse compter sur AxG/DS pour notre stratégie made in CPC, ou alors il faut les impliquer dès le début. ie maintenant.
Après, est ce qu'ils seront là à toutes nos soirées serious ? est ce qu'ils changeront leurs builds pour nous ?

----------


## Zepolak

Je dirais que c'est sain de se donner Mars pour y répondre ? Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Tygra

Moi j'ai rien contre, mais derrière on met le turbo.
Parce que si on attend mars pour les autres guildes, avril pour l'idée globale, mai pour les builds, juin pour le mouvement, juillet pour l'entrainement, on est pas rendus.

----------


## Ptit gras

Pavé en approche. Mes excuses pour les nombreux termes anglais.

1) @Zepo : j'ai fait un debrief avec Hawkeye des AxG qui est satisfait de la soirée, qui souhaite même travailler à fond dans une optimisation de raid et me proposait d'assister à nos entrainements serious (si on en fait). Les AxG ne sont pas autant avancés que nous en techniques de combat parce qu'avec leur nombre ça fait plusieurs semaines qu'il ne font que du roaming. Sur le reste on a l'air totalement sur la même longueur d'onde, et il est plus motivé que jamais.

2) Dans la veine de ce qu'à posté Erys et surtout d'après l'idée de Zepo pour la stratégie, je me suis permis de créer un "build" pour le raid cpc avec les conseils d'Oxi. C'est bien entendu indicatif, dans l'attente d'un maximum de retours pour l'améliorer, et quand on sera tous persuadés d'avoir un bon build de raid on aura plus qu'à switch nos sorts/équips/traits et on ira mettre le feu.

L'idée de Zepo à la base c'est de piquer un raid par tous les points. De rentrer dans le combat, pourrir une cible, et ressortir. De donner le tournis à nos ennemis. 
On a évoqué les sorts de mouvements, mais force est de constater que la rapidité n'est pas suffisante pour faire la différence et que les classes sont inégales en termes de blinks et autres dashs/jumps. 

Du coup on a pas 36 solutions : on ne peut pas bouger plus vite ? Alors ils bougeront plus lentement.

Je me suis pas mal insipiré des Hexway de GW1, c'est à dire des équipes qui tuent non pas pas leurs dégâts directs mais par une pression constante. Gêne dans les mouvements, dégénération de santé, recast des sorts pourri, réduction des soins et autres joyeusetés. C'est un style de jeu totalement différent qui peut être appliqué à GW2 et qui sera sans conteste encore plus fort. Explications :

- Dans GW2 on est jamais en manque de dégâts pour tomber une cible quand on est un raid de 20. Même pas besoin d'avoir 17 mecs chargés aux amphèt', une cible tombera vite quoi qu'il arrive.
- Dans GW2 le soutien/heal est très faible, les builds "hexway" sont des monstres défensifs : on peut kite les CaC à l'infini, blind à gogo, mettre la faiblesse partout, voler de la vie de groupe,...
- C'est le contre parfait au raids copycat des RG que 90% des ennemis utilisent : une grande partie de CaC, beaucoup de tanks, des mouvements très groupés et très pour tanker encore mieux grâce à la limitation des AoE à 5 personnes et à l'évitement des zones au sol. Ces raids utilisent la technique de "l'impact" c a d se "chargent" en pouvoir et traversent les masses sous stabilité et fufu tout en utilisant des cc pour limiter le nombre de fuyards. Si on bloque la charge (ou une partie de la charge) on évite tous les hard cc faits par les guerriers/gardiens qui sautent dans la masse, on limite l'effet de groupe donc on renforce nos dommages généraux en réduisant les leurs. Il faut contourner la stabilité qui empêche tous les hard cc, mais absolument pas les immobilisations/cripple/chill.

_Point hyper méga super important avant les builds/équipements/utilisations : Quand on utilise un anti-condition on enlève la première condition qu'on a reçue, et on garde celles reçues après._ En clair il va falloir "pré-conditionner" avant d'utiliser les conditions importantes. Typiquement le pré-conditionnement c'est tous les sorts qui font pop 3 condis en même temps, c'est les poisons/saignements/faiblesse par exemple.

Les builds/équipements et leur emploi dans notre raid : Je n'ai pas fait toutes les classes parce que je ne maîtrise absolument pas tout. Il faudra donc m'aider pour compléter. Lisez tout, même ce qui ne vous concerne pas directement, c'est indispensable pour comprendre la globalité du teambuild.

*L'assise défensive...mais pas que :*

- Elementalistes : http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....1r.1s.1v.29|e
http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....1r.1s.1v.29|e
La défense passe par les buffs plus que par le soin. Bâton ou doubles dagues, chacun sa préférence, mais ici tout tourne autour du partage. On applique des auras autour de nous, ces auras donnent des boons, à chaque changement d'affinité on donne des boons. Les utilitaires sont là pour permettre les combos et un surplus de survie parce qu'on est quand même des craquinettes. J'ai une préférence pour le bâton qui permet un CC bien plus intéressant que la dague dans une optique 3W considérant le meta actuel. Éléments terre et eau à privilégier en combat. *On met des boons, du soin, et un peu de condis (chill, immo, cripple).*

- Gardiens : http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....18.16.13.1i|e
http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....16.19.17.1j|e
Voir avec Odrhann pour des explications détaillées. Le reste est comme les élems : des tonnes de boons, du soin passif, des égides, représailles, anti condis,...
Equipement heal power. *Mettre des boons, du soin, grosse mobilité.*

*La sentinelle :* 

- Guerriers : http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....6b.69.61.6m|e cris
http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....6g.6i.61.6m|e poses de combat
http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....6i.6b.61.6m|e variante plus offensive
Martal/espadon semble toujours être le must. Peu de condis mais un peu de hard CC pour exploser ceux qui oseraient ne pas mettre la stabi. A tout prix utiliser le trait qui transforme le cripple en immobilisation couplé au martal. Aide à combo grâce à une banière, tank tout pendant 3 secs, etc. Un équipement si possible très tanky. Se référer à l'équipement du rodeur. *C'est le garde du corps, premier dans le combat et dernier à sortir. Il apporte le hard CC suffisant.*

*Les contrôleurs :* 

- Rodeurs : http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....4l.51.52.54|e
http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....4p.51.52.54|e variante proposée sur les utilitaires.
La pièce maitresse du build. Idéalement il en faudrait minimum 2 à chaque soirée serious, 3 ça serait très bien. On a pu voir mercredi Hawk des AxG utiliser ce build et placer de très beau roots sur les ennemis. L'ultime du rodeur est la compétence autour duquel le build tourne entièrement. C'est une immobilisation qui ne se cleanse pas. Il faut casser les racines et personne n'y fait attention pendant la charge. Il y aura donc 3 ou 4 personnes qui vont rester comme des gignols derrière leur bus et personne ne les aidera. C'est ça de moins à gérer pour nous sur l'impact, et généralement ça sera les gros guerriers avec leur marteau qui seront bloqués dedans puisqu'ils sont devant. Portée immense, il suffit d'anticiper. Les racines arrêtent même les gens lorsqu'ils sont fufu. Ensuite les pièges : ils sont imblocables et le piège à pointes applique l'immobilisation malgré le fait que le tooltip ne l'annonce pas. Et enfin protect me, couplé à un ours polaire c'est l'assurance d'encaisser environ 30k de dégâts sans broncher (le hp de l'ours en fait).
Le choix des armes : le cor pour buffer, l'épée car elle permet d'embarquer deux esquives sur l'arme, l'espadon pour des dégâts de zone. Oui, c'est un rodeur CaC  :Cigare:  
Maintenant pour le choix de l'équipement : en termes simple et après des heures de théory craft effectué par WL, c'est le setup le plus efficient en termes statistiques purs. Il n'y a aucun moyen d'avoir plus de "points de stats" que ce setup. Aucun. On part quand même sur un build monstrué qui permettra de dépasser aisément les 4000 attaque après la phase de buff, il sera au dessus des 70% de chances de critique une fois le sigil stacké, le tout avec 21k hp (+30k du pet) et 2600 armure. Qui dit mieux ? Ah oui, son rôle c'est même pas de tout défoncer en mode terminator, c'est d'envoyer les racines. Bon...en fait il fera tout. *Terminator*. Equipement+consos conseillés sur guerrier.

- Necros : http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....4b.44.49.4f|e
voir post Erys. *Arme défensive surpuissante grâce à son aveuglement de Zone*

- Voleurs : http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....5b.5q.5r.5v|e
http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....5s.5b.5q.5u|e Variante avec le venin ulti et un venin de faiblesse plutôt que de gel.
Build très incomplet, j'attends votre aide. Le but c'est le build venins. On partage les venins, les venins donnent des buffs, du vol de vie. L'arc court semble la meilleure idée pour répandre les venins et comboter, je couplerais ça avec un build tanky-conditions. *Complément parfait du Necro d'un point de vue offensif. Machine à combo*

*Rôles à définir :*

- Envouteurs : http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....38.39.3b.3o|e
Pas d'idées sur l'équipement, donc j'ai ressortit le template "idéal" en termes statistiques pour un tanking optimal tout en dépassant les 4000 attaque et 50% crit après charge. Couverture de conditions avec l'utilisation du bâton, zone anti projectiles, zone anti boons ennemis, fufu de masse, debuff sur shatter, confusion... On joue pas mal sur l'invisibilité pour préparer nos retraites stratégiques ou mouvements de contournement. *Le couteau suisse indispensable pour rendre les ennemis fous.*

- Ingés :  ::huh::  Peut distribuer pas mal de condis ou être une machine à buffs. A voir.

*Combos à utiliser :* 
Phases de charge : combo feu+explosion déjà travaillé
Phases de soins : combo eau+explosion déjà travaillé
Phase de résistance à l'impact : combo glace + explosion. Armure de glace, up au dernier patch OP SHIT  :Bave: 

*Tests sur l'optimisation défensive du raid :* 
Le but des augmentations de durée de boon c'est majoritairement obtenir des uptime de protection/régnération importants ainsi que de la fureur pour tous.

J'ai testé avec un noob en sPvP la puissance de l'association "armure de glace" (combo)+ "protection" (boon). La réduction de dégâts obtenue par le premier est de 10%, celle obtenue par le second est de 33%. Et quand on cumule les deux _la réduction de dégâts est additive_ !!!  ::o:  En clair c'est 43% de réduction des dégâts subits pour tous ceux qui cumuleront armure de glace + protection.

*Style de jeu général :* 

On pense avant tout aux contrôles dans le combat, il ne faut plus charger comme des fous furieux en mode "je lâche tout ce que j'ai dans le slip" mais plutôt user et abuser de mouvements tournants tout en empêchant l'ennemi de nous atteindre. Les dégâts ne seront jamais un problème grâce aux phases de charges de pouvoir et au "style" GW2. On rend l'ennemi fou en le recouvrant d'effets néfastes et en réduisant ses dégâts au strict minimum, tandis que l'on survit grâce à des uptime de protection/régénération/aegis conséquents couplés à des combos. 

*Composition idéale :* 

2 Elem
3 Gardiens
3 Guerriers
3 Rôdeurs
3 Nécros
3 Voleurs
2 Envout

19 total

Une compo hyper équilibrée qui serait à la base de la réussite du groupe. A jouer sur les synergies au maximum on se rend vite compte qu'un sous nombre d'une des classes serait rapidement préjudiciable au raid. On a besoin des 5 buffers, des 3 hard CC, des 6 machines a chill/cripple/immo, des 3 comboteurs fous et de l'emploi du double rideau d'invisibilité.

Variante

2 Elem
2 Gardiens
2 Guerriers
3 Rôdeurs
3 Nécros
2 Voleurs
1 Envout

15 total pour un raid plus petit.


*tl;dr* : pas de tl;dr lisez un peu ça m'a pris une heure à écrire et autant à réfléchir. Si vous êtes pas capables de lire un pavé vous serez pas capable de tenir une soirée de lead du futur serious  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 23h57 ---------- Previous post was at 23h52 ----------

J'avais prévenu. Désolé si il reste des fautes d'orthographe et compagnie, je corrige demain.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Ce que je souhaite c'est avoir des lignes pour bloquer l'ennemi, c'est votre part de CC.


Alors moi, j'ai aucun souci personnellement avec ça dans l'absolu (surtout maintenant qu'on peut cast en courant) sauf que... les lignes, elles n'arrêtent plus grand monde. A part sur du pick up, ça devient très rare que je bloque qui que ce soit avec mon bâton. Tout le monde à peu près compris que la stabilité, c'est la vie.

Pour que ça fonctionne, faut débuff un max. Or je ne vois rien dans le post de Tygra qui évoque ce sujet (il me semble bien que les nécro sont les champions pour ça).

Après, j'ai peut-être raté un truc mais à la première lecture, c'est vraiment ce qui me fait tiquer.

Sinon, merci pour le boulot, ça va nous donner une belle base de travail. Par contre faut vraiment qu'on commence à recenser qui joue quoi si on construit un teambuild.

EDIT : j'ai pas répondu au Doodle parce que je peux à peu près caler mes jours de boulot à ma convenance donc, je vous laisse choisir, je ferais en fonction.

----------


## Lanilor

> Moi j'ai rien contre, mais derrière on met le turbo.
> Parce que si on attend mars pour les autres guildes, avril pour l'idée globale, mai pour les builds, juin pour le mouvement, juillet pour l'entrainement, on est pas rendus.


C'est parfait, on sera opé pour mettre en pratique sur TESO en septembre  ::ninja:: 

@P'tit Gras : beau boulot ! 
Pour les envout, les fufu de masse ça peut être intéressant aussi. 

Et si on manque de rôdeurs, je peux re-spé le mien avec le build que tu donnes.

----------


## Charmide

Joli  ::wub:: 

Pour donner des pistes sur les classes à trou: 

Mesmer: A priori, je pense que le bâton est l'arme qui convient le mieux au style qu'on veut adopter. C'est spécialisé multi-cibles & conditions, l'auto-attack en inflige une aléatoire à plusieurs personnes, ça peut invoquer un fantasme qui inflige des dégâts proportionnels au nombre de condition que l'ennemi possède, ça a un très bon blink en arrière niveau survie. 
Niveau utilitaires, c'est un peu l'orgie, et en plus de la fufu de masse qui est bien utile pour esquiver une charge made in RG-landa, leChamp Neutre peut être assez puissant en attaque comme en défense. Défense où peut aussi l'être ledomederenvoidontj'aioubliélenomfrançais

Ingé: Avec cet style de jeu, l'ingé me semble faire un très bon support. Je pense que le kit de base, c'est les grenades. Il peut distribuer de l'aveuglement et du givre, en plus du DPS, à 1500 de portée, donc sans jamais avoir à être inquiéter et donc constamment. Je connais pas trop l'efficacité des kits de soutien genre le med-pack ou le pistolet à elixir, mais m'est avis qu'ils peuvent faire le boulot en secondaire.

----------


## purEcontact

Inge bombe, noobs.
Ça permet de combo, de soigner, d'aveugler en zone.
Les bombes, c'est la vie.

Bon sinon, gardien, ça crie, c'est bien, mais ça fait pas que ça hein.
En tant que gardien, on a des armes spirituelles qui -au hasard- soigne en aoe, enlève les conditions, bloque les attaques à distance...
Ah, y'a aussi des consécrations qui renvoi les projectiles, confèrent stabilité à une large zone ou encore retire une altération en plus de brûler les ennemis.
Et puis au niveau offensif, ça peut retirer des avantages quand ça inflige brûlure mais je dis, je dis rien !

Bref, Gardien, c'est pas juste un mec qui gueule avec un bâton ou un bouclier à la main...

----------


## Charmide

> Inge bombe, noobs.
> Ça permet de combo, de soigner, d'aveugler en zone.
> Les bombes, c'est la vie.


Ouais, sauf que c'est cac(a).
C'est franchement injouable en 3W, et d'autant plus si on accentue le raid sur le mouvement.
Mais bon, en secondaire, ça peut être pas mal aussi.

----------


## Ptit gras

@Arkane : Comme je ne connais pas du tout quelles armes sont les meilleures en gardien, j'ai pas construit de build. Cela dit les lignes bloqueront toujours les 3 types qui ont pas accès à de la stabilité perso dans un raid, c'est important au même titre que le guerrier qui met un coup de martal dans le tas  ::): 

@purE : les armes spirituelles on oublie direct en 3w c'est pas le prêtre de Grenth qu'on bastonne  ::P:  Les consécrations sont certes utiles mais pas autant que les cris dans le build que je propose. Tout l'intérêt est dans la synergie avec les élems. Du coup c'est sympa la liste de builds à faire (je les connaissais pas), mais je pense quand même être parti sur la bonne idée en relation avec le team-build que je propose.

@Lanilor : Je pense qu'on mansera de rôdeurs, comme disait Arkane il va nous falloir un recensement.

@charmido-noob et tout le monde : j'ai pas mal d'idées en plus à exposer à propos des envouts et plein d'autres choses. J'éditerais dans la journée avec mes trouvailles.

Merci pour les retours !  :;):

----------


## meiKo

> *Les contrôleurs :* 
> 
> - Rodeurs : http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....4l.51.52.54|e
> La pièce maitresse du build. Idéalement il en faudrait minimum 2 à chaque soirée serious, 3 ça serait très bien. On a pu voir mercredi Hawk des AxG utiliser ce build et placer de très beau roots sur les ennemis. L'ultime du rodeur est la compétence autour duquel le build tourne entièrement. C'est une immobilisation qui ne se cleanse pas. Il faut casser les racines et personne n'y fait attention pendant la charge. Il y aura donc 3 ou 4 personnes qui vont rester comme des gignols derrière leur bus et personne ne les aidera. C'est ça de moins à gérer pour nous sur l'impact, et généralement ça sera les gros guerriers avec leur marteau qui seront bloqués dedans puisqu'ils sont devant. Portée immense, il suffit d'anticiper. Les racines arrêtent même les gens lorsqu'ils sont fufu. Ensuite les pièges : ils sont imblocables et le piège à pointes applique l'immobilisation malgré le fait que le tooltip ne l'annonce pas. Et enfin protect me, couplé à un ours polaire c'est l'assurance d'encaisser environ 30k de dégâts sans broncher (le hp de l'ours en fait).
> Le choix des armes : le cor pour buffer, l'épée car elle permet d'embarquer deux esquives sur l'arme, l'espadon pour des dégâts de zone. Oui, c'est un rodeur CaC  
> Maintenant pour le choix de l'équipement : en termes simple et après des heures de théory craft effectué par WL, c'est le setup le plus efficient en termes statistiques purs. Il n'y a aucun moyen d'avoir plus de "points de stats" que ce setup. Aucun. On part quand même sur un build monstrué qui permettra de dépasser aisément les 4000 attaque après la phase de buff, il sera au dessus des 70% de chances de critique une fois le sigil stacké, le tout avec 21k hp (+30k du pet) et 2600 armure. Qui dit mieux ? Ah oui, son rôle c'est même pas de tout défoncer en mode terminator, c'est d'envoyer les racines. Bon...en fait il fera tout. *Terminator*. Equipement+consos conseillés sur guerrier.


Etant donné que je joue surtout rôdeur, je vais répondre sur ce point  ::): 
Si on veut un rôdeur qui contrôle pourquoi ne pas prendre son meilleur contrôle?
*Muddy Terrain*, offre tout de même 1 zone de cripple de 20s/24s (traité) avec une immobilisation à l'impact de 2s (il y aura forcément un partie du groupe qui passera au moment de l'impact). De plus les bus ont tendance à tourner en rond donc il y a des chances qu'ils repassent sur cette zone.

Si on traite Muddy Terrain, *Entangle* va en profiter aussi et on passe de 150s à 120s  :;): 

On peut aussi se fabriquer un bombe child grâce à notre *Frost Spirit*. Grâce au bon trait (Nature's Vengeance) il va activer son effet lors de sa mort (il est tué par la tête du bus et le middle se prend l'effet. Nice!). Le but étant de sortir avant l'impact au supposé point d'impact ou pendant le combat et d'activer tout de suite son effet une première fois, une fois mort il le réactivera une 2ème fois.
Son effet c'est quoi? Une zone de givre de 5s de base.

*Pourquoi privilégier le critique alors que notre but est le contrôle?*
On va viser la durée des conditions.
- 30% via les aptitudes
- 40% via la nourritures (Rare Veggie Pizza)
- 2*20% de child duration via les runes (4 Ice/2 Svanir)
Résultats
Muddy Terrain : 3.4s d'immo + 1.7s de cripple toutes les secondes _(voir si au bout de 2 ticks on passe à 3,4s)_
Frost Spirit : 10.5s de child
Entangle : 1.7s d'immo toutes les secondes _(voir si au bout de 2 ticks on passe à 3,4s)_
Sigil Hydromancy : 6.3s de child au changement d'arme
+
"5% chance to freeze all nearby foes when hit. (cooldown: 30s)" grâce aux runes d'Ice

De plus, en ne privilégiant pas le critique et les pièges on peut se concentrer d'avantage sur 3 stats et avoir un truc du genre 2500 en Puissance, 2000 en Résistance et 1900 en Vitalité (25000 HP) => build

Bref, il y a pas mal de théorie dans ce que j'écris je testerai ça dans les brumes ce soir.  :B):

----------


## Lanilor

> [...] comme disait Arkane il va nous falloir un recensement.


Pour le recensement, on peut repartir de ce document.

----------


## Vroum

> Ouais, sauf que c'est cac(a).
> C'est franchement injouable en 3W, et d'autant plus si on accentue le raid sur le mouvement.
> Mais bon, en secondaire, ça peut être pas mal aussi.


La spé bombe est à mon avis largement jouable en 3w. Je ne sais pas si ça rentre dans l'optique de mouvement recherchée mais il faut pas forcément l'écarter sans se pencher dessus.
D'autant plus si on part sur l'idée de pourrir les adversaires via les conditions (enchaîner les #3 du pistolet et des bombes c'est 5 à 7 stacks de confusion de zone) ça peut être complémentaire avec les grenades en jouant sur les cd puisqu'on peut switch à volonté.



> @Arkane : Comme je ne connais pas du tout quelles armes sont les meilleures en gardien, j'ai pas construit de build. Cela dit les lignes bloqueront toujours les 3 types qui ont pas accès à de la stabilité perso dans un raid, c'est important au même titre que le guerrier qui met un coup de martal dans le tas


Au niveau arme, si on part sur le bâton on peut compléter avec le marteau (blocage de zone, immobilisation, combo explosion) ou l'espadon (du blind et un leap, le pull du #5 qui permet de grouper les ennemis avant de lâcher la sauce).
Mais comme pour le bâton on perd beaucoup dès qu'il y a de la stabilité en face.

----------


## silence

> Et se barrer en déclarant "ok, tout est parfait", 4 jours après que j'ai demandé si personne n'avait de remarques constructives à faire sur le lead, ça risque pas de changer cet état de fait.


J'ai essayé d'être constructif et tu sais parfaitement de quel moment je parle apparemment. Je t'ai d'ailleurs fais quelques remarques par la suite lorsque tu as repris le lead. Tu n'as pas cessé de répondre que ce que tu faisais était strictement identique, je ne vais donc pas y passer des heures. Je le redis, une dernière fois, il était plus précis dans l'annonce des mouvements à faire - description, direction, points de repère - et travaillait à mieux les annoncer en avance. De plus il y a eu des temps morts de ton côté, que ce soit parce que les gens ne suivaient pas assez rapidement le repack ou parce qu'à certains moments tu laissais toi même un blanc - surement pour communiquer ou analyser la situation vu l'attente que tu demandais quand on t'interrogeait alors, d'ou ma remarque sur la confirmation d'un nécessaire double lead.

Pour ce qui est du recensement je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux partir sur une nouvelle base, les jours seront surement traités avec le doodle de Zepo et les présents comme les personnages à leur disposition ont surement évolué. D'autant qu'à mon avis chacun devrait indiquer un relatif main, que l'on puisse avoir une idée de la compo la plus probable plutôt qu'une seule liste de personnages qui ne seront pas forcément joués. Je doute qu'on en vienne à demander au lead de monter une compo de serious chez nous canards. Ca n'empêcherait pas de reprendre aussi le schéma de cette liste pour que chacun ait une idée des besoins et choisisse son main en fonction.

Au sujet du voleur : j'aurai personnellement tendance en ce moment à partir sur un build puissance, robu, vita pour compenser sa fragilité et peut être déplacer les dix points esseulés en trickery pour bénéficier du buff sur le vol mais j'avoue que je suis encore très indécis. La tempête de dague est très sympathique mais l'élite Basilik Venom est une petite perle de cc qui se marie à merveille avec le build venin. Pour le reste c'est parfait dans cette optique, d'autant que les deux fufu donnent un contrôle avec l'arc - immobilisation.

----------


## Sin D

Pour un build mesmer condition/confusion au bâton avec un full stuff condi/robu/preci: http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fgAQNAW...umkNtWYsw+j5HA

----------


## Charmide

> Je le redis


Oui, sauf que non. Tu l'as pensé très fort mais tu ne l'avais jamais dis. T'étais resté tellement vague que t'aurais aussi pu ne rien de dire du tout que ça aurait été aussi constructif. Là, ça va un peu mieux. T'as dis deux trucs concrets que je peux interpréter. 

Reste que sur ces deux points: les seuls "temps morts" que j'ai noté étaient ceux de repack, que d'ailleurs j'aurais dû faire plus souvent et plus longtemps, comme on me l'a fait remarquer après, et que Ptit Gras risquait pas de faire durer dans la salle du lord de garnison avec trois ou quatre bus ennemis qui se baladaient. 
Et que quand je dis "Suivez-moi", "passez à gauche", "restez sur moi et AoE sur la fin de la rampe", ou "longez la salle par la droite jusqu'au coin" j'ai pas l'impression de perdre grand monde. Mais bref. 

Merci (enfin) pour le retour exploitable.

----------


## Ptit gras

@Lunavi : En fait la grosse différence c'est que les pièges sont imblocables et que le piège de froid "pulse" du chill chaque seconde (donc ré-applique la condition) en plus de servir de zone de combo froid. C'est important que ça soit imblocable, parce que ça fait péter toutes les égides sur une charge de raid, et c'est important qu'il y ait un pulse pour contrer les cleanse de conditions.
Cela dit muddy terrain à l'air sympathique bien qu'en retrait selon moi. Mais on peut tout à fait envisager une variation du build d'un rodeur à l'autre.
Dans ton build tu as remplacé "protect me" qui fait que le joueur ne prend pas de dégâts par "signet of stone" qui fait que le pet n'en prend pas. J'espère que c'est une erreur, parce que protect me c'est le sort le plus important du build avec les racines, c'est indispensable pour tanker une charge.
Du coup pour le crit, comme on se sert de la précision de la ligne skirmishing pour les traps, on pousse dessus. Appliquer un chill de 10 secondes c'est moins intéressant qu'appliquer 3 chills de 2 secondes en 3 secondes puisque c'est rendu inefficace avec un simple anti condi. Et je me répète, d'un point de vue statistique pur l'équipement que j'ai conseillé pour le rôdeur est le plus optimal qu'il existe dans ce jeu.
Du coup en conclusion pour le build rodeur, je pense qu'on peut effectivement faire une petite variante avec muddy terrain mais pour le reste je suis persuadé que le setup proposé est plus efficace. C'est aussi le seul build que je n'ai pas construit moi même puisqu'il est l’œuvre des WL et pierre angulaire de leur raid.

@Silence : j'ai hésité entre le tourbilol et le venin en ulti. Le tourbilol donne accès à une stabi et permet d'appliquer les venins plus que rapidement couplés à d'autres condis, le venin...on connait. Selon la préférence je dirais.

Pour le reste de mes trouvailles, j'update le post-pavé. Je vais écrire une compo type, des variantes de builds pour certaines classes, et poster des idées pour envout/ingés.

----------


## Lanilor

> Dans ton build tu as remplacé "protect me" qui fait que le joueur ne prend pas de dégâts par "signet of stone" qui fait que le pet n'en prend pas. J'espère que c'est une erreur, parce que protect me c'est le sort le plus important du build avec les racines, c'est indispensable pour tanker une charge.


Je me permets de répondre : le build de Lunavi intègre le trait qui rend actif l'effet du signet sur le pet et sur soi, d'où 6 secondes d'invulnérabilité bien pratique avec le signet of stone.

----------


## Ptit gras

Très intelligent, j'avais pas vu. Je connais moyennement le rôdeur mais du coup ça permet d'utiliser un trait grandmaster utile sur cette ligne  ::P:

----------


## meiKo

Ok pour le caractère implacable et la zone de combo. Par contre le spirit fait aussi 5 pulses  ::): 
Pour le signet de pierre Lanilor à déjà répondu  ::): 

EDIT : En fait le spirit c'est vraiment bof car ce ne prend pas en compte la durée d'alté et c'est aussi 5 pulses de 1s et non de 5s  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Je viens enfin de tout lire et jouer du hexway sur GW2, rien que l'idée, je la trouve bandante.

Bon, bah, j'ai un guerrier, je peux faire ce que vous voulez avec, je m'adapterais. J'accepterais même de jouer les trucs que j'aime pas genre les bannières  ::): 

Parce que cet axe de recherche, je le trouve grave intéressant. C'est là qu'on rentre dans de l'innovation. Ça peut être complétement foireux ou complétement novateur. Il faut le tester et le jouer pour le savoir.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ajout d'un build envouteur très incomplet sur le pavé.
Ajout d'une étude sur le combo protection + armure de glace.
Ajout d'une composition idéale.

Tous les points sont bien entendu à discuter et contester obligatoirement  ::P: 

Futurs ajouts : Variantes de builds pour éviter des doublons/triplons qui pourraient réduire l'efficacité globale. J'ai besoin de vous  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

Gardien :

Le gardien absorbe tout les projectiles entrant via le bouclier du vengeur et le mur de renvoi.
*Bouclier du vengeur :* 48 sec de CD (se déclenche après la destruction du bouclier).
Il dure 30 secondes et pendant 30 secondes, il alterne une phase de 5 secondes d'absorption avec une seconde de CD.
En gros, sur les 30 secondes, il absorbe les projectiles pendant 25 secondes.

*Mur de renvoi :* 32 sec de CD.
Uptime de 12 sec.
Si vous vous placez sur la ligne, vous renvoyez les projectiles de tout les cotés.

Il peut faire le tri entre ceux qui ont stabilité et ceux qui ne l'ont pas grâce à l'anneau de protection (en marteau) et le bouclier d'absorption (bouclier).
Ça permet de scinder l'attaque adverse.

De plus, avec "Tenez bon", il confère stabilité aux alliés, évitant les bumps de tout les cotés.
Le CD est long (24 secondes) pour une durée assez courte (6 secondes) mais la durée pouvant être couplé avec d'autres classes

Il peut prendre un focus sur la tronche, grâce avec son soin et Focus ravivé, c'est possible de résister 6 secondes sans se battre, une dizaine avec le pool de hp / robustesse et les soins grâce aux vertues.

Bref, je  trouve que c'est con de bloquer sur l'idée "Gardien ça crie" alors que ça peut faire office de decoy pendant que d'autres classes bougent.

----------


## silence

Voila le build que j'ai adopté cette après-midi. C'est un build venin, jusqu'au basilik venom, en conservant deux stealth - qui offrent un cc avec le 1 arc - et orienté puissance et critique. La rune est une Lyssa dont je n'arrive pas à me débarasser pour l'instant, tant pour la purge que les buff et la synergie avec le venin ulti. Les stats de la première partie sont globalement bonnes, c'est en fait le effective health de la seconde qui ne correspond pas à grand chose. 
Les dagues ne sont pas très optis mais elles datent d'un skill précédent et ne se combinent pas si mal si jamais on décide de passer en tourbilol - avec sa stabilité - et regen sur le heal. Ce n'est pas orienté dégats de condition mais j'ai peur que le voleur ne soit pas très optimisé pour cela dans un jeu de groupe de ce style : le poison 4 de l'arc est un initiateur et la bombe à fragmentation fait perdre le combo explosion pour privilégier le nombre de saignements.

----------


## Tygra

Compte-rendu (sommaire) de la longue réunion de ce soir (2h+) :

* On est d'accords sur le fait qu'il faudra d'abord CC avant de penser à faire du dommage
* On utilisera quand même les hard CC et les murs, malgré les stab : on arrivera toujours à chopper des followers ou des classes sans stab facile d'accès (Necro étant l'exemple type)
* Immobilisation + Chill + Cripple ne sont pas affectées par les stabs
* Certaines classes sans stab facile (envout, necro, ingé) : est ce que les war et les gardiens peuvent en filer à tout le monde ? Envisager un sigil pour recharger l'endurance ?
* A cause de la mobilité on jouera moins sur les combos, MAIS il faut quand même penser à l'armure de glace (combo givre+ blast)
* Jouer la rune du pack (en fr?) sur plusieurs persos
* Reflechir au manque de debuff de notre compo. A voir en jeu aussi.

* on a eu des représentants de chaque classe, qui devraient nous parler plus en détails de builds, ou au moins être un point de repère pour les questions/suggestions.
- Elem : Ptit Gras
- Gardien : Arkane
- Envout : Rosetta
- War : Neo
- Ranger : Lanilor
- Necro : moi même
- Thief (j'ai oublié, mais on en a une tétrachiée de toute façon)
- Engi : il nous faut quelqu'un pour nous parler de build d'engi qui se cale bien dans la strat !

*A faire :*

* Une réunion sur le lead : qu'est ce qu'on envisage pour le lead, mettre à plat les retours des fois précédentes, organiser un système de feedback. Est ce que les leader serious peuvent se mettre d'accord entre eux pour être présents au même moment (dans la limite du possible j'entends), et nous annoncer une date et une heure ? Voir aussi si certains d'entre nous ont l'envie de prendre des roles de lead maintenant ou plus tard (Neo peut etre plus tard).
* Re-réfléchir aux horaires du serious pour des questions de tag en wuvwuv

** Remplir le google doc https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...Gc&usp=sharing  !!

*La suite : si certains le veulent, un switch progressif d'équipements/builds. A savoir qu'on s'est mis d'accord sur le fait qu'on ne jouera pas spécialement cette strat cette semaine (rien ne nous empeche de tenter des mouvements nouveaux par exemple).
Donc si c'est un gros investissement pour vous, attendez un peu, histoire que les effectifs soient calés.

Voir avec les guildes qui viennent jouer avec nous en serious (ça c'est le boulot du nain gras)

----------


## purEcontact

Demander une autorisation sur le google doc, c'est l'assurance que Zepo ne le verra jamais (et moi non plus par la même occasion).

---------- Post added at 02h25 ---------- Previous post was at 00h50 ----------

Ingénieur :

Bombs, bombs, bombs.




Ah, et sinon, je comprends toujours pas ce que ça veut dire "jouer sur la mobilité".
Faire un pack et taper tout ce qui est à distance, ça je comprends.
Aller tout droit puis faire demi tour pour exploser un pack, ça je comprends.
Tourner en rond autour d'un pack, ça je comprends.

Mais "jouer sur la mobilité", clairement, je comprends pas.

Pour imager le truc, c'est comme un essaim ?
C'est à dire tourner de manière déstructuré autour d'un pack. (?)

Je pensais partir sur un "decoy" :



Etape 1 : On voit l'ennemi arriver, on se repack.



Etape 2 : L'ennemi charge, les classes qui peuvent TP se TP (j'ai inclus necro cf plus bas).

Le groupe qui reste est idéalement constitué :
D'un gardien pour absorber les projectiles, dissiper une altération, bumper et donner stabilité.
D'un rôdeur pour poser ralentir l'ennemi et poser des conditions.
D'un ingénieur pour un soutien soin, réduire les dégâts du cac (aveuglement), poser des conditions et claquer une disparition de zone au besoin (combo fumée + explosion).
D'un guerrier pour faire du soutien soin, retirer des altérations et bumper.

Dans les groupes qui se barrent :
Le mesmer est un support distance : il lance ses aoe sur le groupe du milieu pour buff / débuff et transformer les altérations.
Idem pour l'élem qui est plus dans le soin et la suppression d'altérations que dans le buff des alliés.
Le nécro lance ses aoe dans le groupe du milieu, il est plutôt là pour faire des dégâts.
Le voleur a 2 choix : soit il joue en piège et les déposes avant de TP puis attaque à l'arc, soit il joue poison et il fait des aller-retours à travers le groupe du milieu pour poser des conditions / buff les alliés.

Avec une compo comme ça, on scinde la charge ennemi en 2.
On tue ceux qui n'ont pas réussi à passer, on relève les alliés mort le plus rapidement possible et on se barre en 2 groupes pour pas être suivi.

Dans le cas où on attaque, on applique la même stratégie mais c'est notre groupe qui se déplace dans le leur.

----------


## Yeuss

> Certaines classes sans stab facile (envout, necro, ingé) : est ce que les war et les gardiens peuvent en filer à tout le monde ? Envisager un sigil pour recharger l'endurance ?


La stab de zone en guerrier passe par la bannière élite, mais il faut la poser par terre, la ramasser, et appuyer sur le sort. Donc il y a un temps de cast + le fait de ne pas avoir ses armes en main durant quelques secondes.
Le sort 5 du cor en guerrier offre une régèn' d'endurance de zone (10sec de regen).

----------


## Tygra

En gros Pure t'as le bon fonctionnement du raid, à la différence prêt qu'on doit tous être ultra-mobiles (et donc continuer à bouger après le premier dodge). 
Mais aussi et surtout, c'est notre faculté à pourrir le mouvement des autres qui va nous aider, parce que leur bus va se retrouver éclaté -dans la théorie-, on pourra donc plus facilement descendre des cibles un peu éloignées avant leur repack.

Idéalement de notre côté, on a un pack de CaC, qui se stacke de l'armure de givre avant impact (off ou def) et tous les distance qui sont éparpillés autour de la ligne imaginaire que va faire le bus adverse.

(google doc ouvert à tous normalement, mes excuses)

----------


## meiKo

J'étais en train de regarder les skills raciaux est je me demande si l'elite Humain "*Avatar of Melandru*" n'est pas OP.
-20s de stabilité
-Un root mieux que l'elite Entangle du rôdeur. C'est la même chose mais à 1200 de portée au lieu de 600
-5s de proctection aux alliés proches (900 de porté)
-1 zone de soin (zone de combo eau de 10s)
=> Pour le 1er impact ca peut être pas mal... après j'ai jamais joué d'humain donc je ne peux pas dire comment ça donne en vrai...

Ensuite, j'ai vu l'utilitaire "*Shrapnel Mine*" des Charrs qui a un cd de 20s :
- zone ciblé de 20s à 600 de portée
- 5s de cripple
- 20s de bleed
=> Je pense que ça peut rentrer dans ce qu'on recherche. A voir si c'est mieux où moins bien que les compétences de profession...

Edit :
Pour l'*endurance*, le rôdeur à un combo sympa. Il peut faire proc vigeur à chaque fois qu'il soigne.
Avec sa source de soin à chaque tick cela fait proc vigeur en plus de la regen. Lors du repack de soin ça peut être un plus.

----------


## Ptit gras

@ purE : A mon avis c'est plus que complexe de split ton raid en 3 grâce à deux portails et un groupe qui les prend pas. Deuxièmement durant toute la phase de tp tu augmentes la distance entre toi et l'ennemi, et donc tu ne pourra les toucher que plus tard. Ce qui entraine le troisièmement : avec un mec qui root, un qui blind, un qui bump et un qui absorbe les projectiles au milieu de la zone d'impact ennemie tu feras absolument rien. Tu vas blind 5 mecs sur les 25 adversaires, en cc 5 et peut être que ça sera les même, et en root 3. Toutes les réductions et augmentations de dégâts liées à la masse sont donc "légèrement" affectées mais ça suffira sans problème à violer les 4 gugusses qui croyaient pouvoir faire du camping au milieu. Et tous les supports périphériques sont inutiles puisque ton groupe qui subit l'impact sera sensible à n'importe quelle AoE...puisqu'ils sont 4.

Pour le coup ça me paraît hyper dur à réaliser et largement trop faible en quantité de contrôles du mouvements, d'où mes doutes sur l'efficacité du split de leur bus. En tous cas le notre serait split  ::P: 
Par contre si t'as quelques builds à montrer ça peut le faire, parce que j'ai surement pas tout compris !

@Lunavi : c'est surement à tester, mais le root du rôdeur peut attraper à plus de 600 de portée il me semble. En plus le root rodeur rajoute l'immobilisation à chaque tick, c'est donc un sort à pulse en plus. Par contre ça pourrait être une super solution si on est en manque de rôdeur un soir. Le gros inconvénient c'est que tu est transformé en bestiole immense et donc tu deviens une balise pour les AoE ennemies, et tes dégâts sont réduits à néant ou presque. A tester  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

L'inge root et bump, le rodeur a 2 root et un gel, le gardien a 2 bump, le guerrier a 2 bump et un fear.
Ca fait 10 bump/snare/root pour 4 mecs.
La bombe de l'inge pulse de l'aveuglement comme le necro si je dis pas de betises.
Avec le gardien qui bloque les attaques à distance, il ne reste plus que les aoe à encaisser.
Les aoe qui inflige des alterations sont useless car il y a du soutien du guerrier, du gardien, du mesmer et de l'elem.
Il ne reste plus que les aoe instant qui inflige des dégats directs et pour les encaisser on a du soin provenant de l'elem, de l'inge et du guerrier.
Si ça chauffe de trop, les 4 ont un sort d'invulnérabilité (inge en passif).

Pour la distance, on parle d'un tp en dessous des 900 pour des joueurs ayant une portée supérieur à 900.
De plus, c'est un tp personnel, bien moins chiant à mettre en place que le portail mesmer.

----------


## Ptit gras

Le soucis majeur c'est que les bumps en principe ça passe plus sur les raids guilde à cause des stabi.
Les attaques a distance c'est de l'ordre du largement négligeable dans le meta actuel.
Les AoE dégâts directs c'est 90% du dégât qu'on ramasse sur la gueule.
Les soins elem+ingé+guerrier contre lesdites AoE dégâts purs, c'est environ 1 seconde de survie supplémentaire maximum si on pète tous les cd de soins.

 ::o: 

_De mon point de vue_ ça marche pas.

----------


## purEcontact

> Le soucis majeur c'est que les bumps en principe ça passe plus sur les raids guilde à cause des stabi.


Ouais, les snares / root passent pas non plus avec la suppression des altérations.
Du coup, rien ne passe, ça ne sert à rien d'essayer des trucs, merci d'être passé, au plaisir !

Plus sérieusement, si vous commencez à mettre de coté tout ce qui est proposé parce que "ça marchera pas" alors que personne n'a essayé, ce thread ne sert à rien.

Edit :
Avec la solution proposée, il reste les dégâts en aoe des nécro, des elems et des mesmer.
Donc en gros, 3 classes ferait 90% des dégâts ?

----------


## Tygra

Les nécros font assez peu de dégats en AoE, surtout avec le genre de template que j'ai proposé. Mais le ranger c'est une machine, les war et gardiens sont pas là pour cueillir des pommes, les ingés et les thiefs viennent pas pour mourir non plus.

Et ensuite je pense que tu surestimes la capacité à se virer les condis d'un bus en mode "RG-tout droit", surtout qu'on s'efforce à faire en sorte que les condis anti-mouvement qu'on applique soient principalement des ticks multiples plutôt qu'une condi longue durée. Alors qu'une stabi, avec un peu de chance elle est couverte par might/fury/etc, c'est dur à faire sauter (null field et le puits de nécro sont des pulses qui virent une condi par une condi). Et que ce seul buff permet de passer à travers murs et bumps.

On aura de toute façon forcément des bumps et des murs dans la compo, parce qu'il y a des classes qui jouent avec quoi que tu fasses.

Sinon, si je peux me permettre, Pure, essaye de "diluer" ton texte des fois. Tu proposes des trucs et toutes les idées sont bonnes à prendre, mais quand on essaye de s'impliquer un peu et de faire bouger les choses malgré l'inertie gigantesque inhérente à CPC et qu'on voit un "ce thread ne sert à rien" parce qu'on débat sur tes idées et qu'on essaye de faire avancer la chose, ça peut refroidir. On ne commence pas à mettre les choses de côté, on commence justement à se pencher sérieusement sur un template pour pouvoir l'essayer et l'adapter/l'adopter. Si on part dans tous les sens, on avance pas. Si notre jeu de condis ne marche pas, peut etre qu'on reviendra la queue entre les jambes sur du mass debuff + hard cc. 
On y est pas encore, il faut voir sur le terrain.
Je sais bien que Gras se vexera pas, mais pour l'ambiance générale, ce serait sympa.

----------


## silence

> Le gros inconvénient c'est que tu est transformé en bestiole immense [...]


Non, la taille a été réduite, celle d'un esprit de rôdeur environ. Par contre c'est du cast immobile.

----------


## purEcontact

> Les nécros font assez peu de dégats en AoE, surtout avec le genre de template que j'ai proposé. Mais le ranger c'est une machine, les war et gardiens sont pas là pour cueillir des pommes, les ingés et les thiefs viennent pas pour mourir non plus.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Je sais bien que Gras se vexera pas, mais pour l'ambiance générale, ce serait sympa.


Et mon petit coeur à moi, t'y penses à mon petit coeur ?  :Emo: 

Pour le ranger et les ingé, le bouclier du gardien absorbe tout les projectiles, la seule attaque susceptible de passer c'est le 5 de l'arc long (celui qui oblige à s’arrêter). 
Au passage, les grenades sont des projectiles.
Pour les classes cac, on est avec 2 zones d'aveuglements qui "pulse" donc ça réduit grandement les dégâts.

Les classes qui ne peuvent pas ralentir via snare, on en fait quoi ?
Le gardien et le guerrier, c'est des pets qui buffent ?
Je trouve que c'est plus intéressant d'utiliser le gardien dans son rôle de réduction de dégâts et le guerrier dans le kb / fear.

La stabilité, c'est un faux problème parce que je parle pas d'un groupe complet basé uniquement sur les fear / renversements / éclatements mais sur une complémentarité entre les classes pour les CC.

Faut voir le groupe du milieu comme un "decoy", tout le monde va focus ce petit groupe là pendant que ceux qui sont sur les flancs ne devraient pas être trop inquiétés.
C'est une stratégie qu'il faut utiliser pour écrémer un raid adverse :
30 mecs nous foncent dessus, on en bute 6/7 dans le laps de temps des 10 secondes de survie du decoy et on se barre.

----------


## Tygra

En fait moi je parle de nos nécros, gardiens, war, rangers ... et toi tu me parles de ceux en face  :;):  C'est juste une incompréhension.
Oui, ceux en face feront pas grand chose, c'est le but.

Et oui, comme je te le disais au dessus, il est hors de question que les war et gardiens soient des pets qui buffent au milieu. Ils ont l'armure pour tanker, les armes pour taper et les hard CC (bump/murs/fear) : ils vont s'en servir. Il faut juste se préparer à ce que les hard CC soient vachement moins efficaces sur un run guilde que sur un groupe de PU, mais on choppera quoi qu'il arrive des followers ou un nécro qui est pas sous plague.

Mais l'idée de base est la même, on parle de la même chose. Pour moi le terme "decoy" est un peu trop statique, mais après tout le rôle est le même que celui qu'on envisageait hier soir : être dans le tas et survivre (en distribuant des mandales) mais surtout détourner l'attention de toutes les autres classes qui gravitent autour !

----------


## Ptit gras

> Avec la solution proposée, il reste les dégâts en aoe des nécro, des elems et des mesmer.
> Donc en gros, 3 classes ferait 90% des dégâts ?


Non en fait 90% des dégâts directs viennent des AoE au sol des elems, des grands coups d'espadon et de marteau des gardiens et guerriers. C'est tout. Les rodeurs, voleurs, ingés sont presque inexistants parmi les bus optis ennemis (car moins tanky et moins de hard cc). Les necros et envout sont loin d'être des machins a dps brut en multicible.

Du coup un renvoi de projectile de zone ça me semblait largement suffisant, et c'est couvert par les auras magnétiques d'elem partagées + les bulles envouteur + les guerriers avec le bon trait (post de Neo à venir).

Vu qu'il me semblait avoir assez d'anti projectiles pour le meta actuel, j'ai préféré partir sur des buffs à gogo pour que le combo elem + gardien puisse couvrir la grande majorité du raid de protection,regen mais aussi fureur, égide, représailles, pouvoir,rapidité...
En gros j'ai sacrifié un peu d'anti projectiles pour une solution qui me semble plus performante défensivement vu nos ennemis, plus performante sur la mobilité, et aussi performante offensivement au bas mot.

----------


## Ptit gras

Bon je viens de passer 3 heures avec Oxi et les Vizuniens, bus composé à 70% de ranged et Oxi qui demande les root/cages et compagnie en priorité sur les dégâts. On a pas wipe une seule fois en 3 heures par contre RG IRON BOON et consorts ont mal à la tête. Du coup ça me conforte évidemment dans l'idée que j'ai proposée qui est de jouer sur le contrôle du mouvement.

Deuxième point, j'ai fait deux duels contre un necro qui jouait à fond sur le chill, surement un build similaire à ce que propose Erys. Il n'y a absolument rien de plus chiant dans le monde de GW2. C'est horrible, dégueulasse, et donc c'est indispensable.

J'essaye d'étoffer mon post pavé, je vais rajouter des variantes de builds et d'équipements, d'aérer, de mettre des images peut être. Bref j'ai besoin de vos builds qu'ils soient sur la même idée globale que ce que j'ai proposé ou quelque chose de totalement différent  :;):

----------


## OlG-fr

@Pure, tes armes spirituelles vont se faire annihiler par les aoe et n'auront pas le temps de remplir leur rôle. Alors soit, tu es maintenant au milieu de _Sanctuary_ mais les afflictions et aoe élémentaires te pleuvent dans la cornée et tu peux compter que les war et gardiens qui te sautent dessus sont sous l'effet de stabilité. Dans cette configuration et en prenant en compte que oui tu n'es pas tout seul, je ne suis quand même pas sûr que le knockback de _Shield of Judgment_ délai ton trépas de plus d'un seconde ou deux. Penser pouvoir dévier un bus en tant que groupe de 10-20 en se plantant au sol et combinant nos capacités me parait à juste titre suicidaire.

De plus un build à base d'armes spirituelles/consécrations demandent 10 en Zeal, 10 en Virtue. Pas terrible comme point de départ de build. 

Les Consécrations sont plus adaptées au situations de sièges attaque/défense, en roaming/guerilla les cris restent quand même plus adaptés.

Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas pour rien qu'ils sont si souvent utilisés, ce n'est pas juste un effet de _les gens sont idiots et n'ont pas remarqués que le guardien avait d'autres utilités_. Mais c'est un bon compromis entre l'utilité qu'ils offrent à soi comme aux alliés, la praticité de leur fonctionnement, et enfin ce qu'ils offrent/permettent dans l'arbre de compétence.

Sinon le gardien peut aussi se spécialiser en Méditations, c'est excellent mais pas group friendly.

Ptit gras attention à _Save Yourself_. Déjà en RvR les buffs sont de 5s, ensuite particulièrement face à un bus c'est un bon moyen de se suicider. Après ça peut aussi être un cri à balancer quand on sent qu'on va racler la poussière avec les dents, pour aider les copains avant de tomber.
Bien que moins impressionnant _Retreat_ me semble plus adapté. En dehors de sa fonction de vitesse il est aussi utile en situation de combat, combiné au trait _Pure of Voice_ (Honneur XI) il transforme une affliction en boon en plus de refiler Aegis.

Je suis d'accord avec Pure pour le bâton. _Line of Warding_ est long et capricieux (Contrairement au mur du mesmer) et _Empower_ à un cast de 4s. C'est une arme qui là encore a plus sa place en siège ou au sein d'un bus. Dans cette config mieux vaut opter pour Greatsword/Hammer/Sword-Shield.Focus je dirais.

Sinon pour le build que tu proposes je serais d'avis que Cleric serait peut être plus judicieux que Soldier.

----------


## Ptit gras

Oui pour retreat, j'ai beaucoup hésité et c'est ma noobitude du gardien qui m'a fait mettre l'autre.
Pour les set d'arme idem.
Pour le stuff cleric je suis fortement opposé. Un gardien sans vita c'est 11800hp, le 3W sous les 20k hp c'est moche. Enfin c'est encore une fois un point de vue perso  ::): 

Edit : Ajout des variantes discutées sur le rodeur et le voleur, ajout du build double dagues élémentaliste.
Pour le build necro j'aimerais vraiment avoir le puits de corruption à la place du sceau qui fait courir. C'est envisageable ou pas du tout ?

----------


## purEcontact

En fait, avec le patch, le bouclier dispose de PV, de peu de PV...
Bon, du coup, ça change pas la distribution des trais mais la façon dont les utilise.

Build Gardien "Run"
Build Gardien "Stand"

La différence se fait sur 10 points : 
- soit on prends le burn sur egide (voir -50% sur la chute)
- soit on prends le heal sur egide et le soin sur esquive

L'aoe de stab peut être changé à la volée par une autre consécration ou un cri en fonction de la situation.
Idéalement, en attaque de fort on garde l'aoe de stab (pour la poser au moment où la porte pète).
En course, on prends repliez vous.
En défense, on prends flamme purificatrice.
Dans tout les cas, il faut garder le mur de renvoi et le cri de stabilité.

Ca ne sert à rien d'aller chercher 30 points dans honneur alors que la rune dissipe les altérations.
En revanche, avoir une portée de 900 sur les consécrations et pouvoir les poser où on le souhaite, c'est vraiment pas dégueulasse : ça permet de poser un mur de renvoi en haut des remparts alors qu'on est encore en bas ou de poser une aoe en bas quand on est en haut.

----------


## Ptit gras

Est-ce un build que tu imagines dans le raid que j'ai proposé ou quelque chose qui serait dans une config totalement différente ?
Parce que les consécrations ça "fige le mouvement" en incitant les joueurs à rester dans/derrière lesdites zones consacrées, et ça irait un peu à l'encontre de l'idée du raid que je propose.

J'aime bien l'idée de la rune de soldat, et je pense justement que couplé au trait "pure of voice" on tiendrait là un super cleanse de conditions pour un build cris. 2 condis en moins et un boon en plus c'est vraiment fort !
J'avais mis 30 points dans la dernière ligne pour le "boon duration", mais du coup c'est peut être pas si important que ça dans ton idée du build. Il est vrai que les deux traits grandmaster sont pas affolants.

----------


## purEcontact

Bah, en mouvement, dans une logique de kitting, on prends repliez vous qui est un speed de groupe (avec egide).
Le mur de renvoi peut se cast en courant et ça permet de renvoyer une parti des inc.
On peut le remplacer par les flammes purificatrices car c'est un pulse de remove condition : tu l'envoies devant à 900 et quand tu rentres dedans, à chaque pulse tu retires une condition.
Une fois qu'on est passé dessus, c'est pas perdu parce que chaque pulse inflige enflammé donc c'est les ennemis derrière qui prennent la condition.
La stab, je pense pas qu'on puisse faire sans.

Le truc, c'est que même si on a une partie de la soirée en combat de plaine, il y aura bien un moment où il faudra défendre / attaquer des structures.
A ce moment là, tu switch comme je le conseil plus haut.

----------


## meiKo

> Edit : Ajout des variantes discutées sur le rodeur et le voleur, ajout du build double dagues élémentaliste.


Ya un petit problème avec ta variante pour le rôdeur  ::): 
La réduction de cd sur les cris ne sert plus à rien. Donc je mettrais 5 points en Wilderness Survival à place voir 10 avec Wilderness Knowledge (Etangle passe à 120s), Shared Anquish (Survie supplémentaire perso) ou Vigorous Renewal (Petit plus pendant les phase de heal pour le groupe). 
Perso je remplacerai Agility Training par Sharpened Edges ou même Trapper's Defense.
Je remplacerai aussi Beastmaster's Bond par Signet Mastery car je pense qu'avec les phases de buff, le cor et les switch d'armes, le rôdeur n'est pas en manque de furie. Dans le 1er build je le remplacerai par Steady Focus.

----------


## Ptit gras

Corrigé merci.
Et du coup, avec le changement du cri en sceau, on est plus obligé d'utiliser l'ours pour son pool de hp. Vous pensez à quels pets qui pourraient être sympa ? J'ai vu que certains permettent d'avoir des boons de zone par exemple.

----------


## purEcontact

L'ours pour son cleanse de condition.

----------


## Lanilor

Et le Red Moa pour un Fury supplémentaire pour les alliés proches

----------


## Tygra

Et pour le Necro, le Well of Corruption remplacera le mur ou le signet. En défense de fort on a pas du tout besoin de signet, mais en phase de jeu offensif, on se déplace déjà comme des moules asthmatiques... donc moi je préfère le garder (le perma swiftness pour tous est malheureusement trop aléatoire à cause des limitations des AoE à 5 personnes).

Mais c'est au choix des gens. 
Personnellement, tant que je verrais pas protection sur tout le monde en impact, je privilégierai le mur au puits. Après on a pas besoin de 3 murs non plus.

Les trucs vraiment semi-indispensables dans le template de Nécro c'est : le trait de chill sur blind, la grosse capacité de crit + les sigils qui vont avec, et le maximum de façon de blind (donc Well of Darkness et Plague). Le reste c'est programme libre, et c'est tant mieux, c'est moins contraignant pour tous  :;):

----------


## Nessou

J'approuve totalement le trait qui applique chill sur blind, avec l'élite épidémie et le puit qui balance blind c'est génial.

----------


## Ptit gras

Est ce qu'à chaque tick de votre ulti ou du puits ça touche les 5 même personnes ou c'est aléatoire ?


Edit : Les autres propositions de teambuild complet tardent un peu à venir, du coup je me suis amusé avec le google doc en mettant en couleur la classe qu'il me semblerait pertinent que chacun joue. Je suis content d'avoir pu caser la majorité des joueurs sur leur "classe 1", par contre on aurait un guerrier de trop et tous les guerriers sont sans rerolls dispos  ::P: 

Est-ce que ça vous dirait qu'on teste le build la semaine prochaine en serious (ou en PvE) ? Je parle pas d'acheter les équipements complets, mais de jouer avec les utilitaires désignés pour commencer à voir si ça peut fonctionner.

Il me manque toujours des builds Guerrier, Ingé et Envout.

NB : Si jamais les canards ne s'opposent pas à la venue de AxG et DS dans l'opti du raid, les classes de chacun sont susceptibles de changer un peu selon leurs persos disponibles.
NB² : C'est encore et toujours un build hypopthétique, je cherche pas à l'imposer mais pour l'instant on a pas d'autre proposition  ::'(:

----------


## Tygra

Les puits ou le plague tickent 5 mecs en AoE, personne n'étant statique (ie pas le bus qui passe dans le puits, ni moi en plague), on touche plus de 5 ennemis.

J'avais oublié de préciser pourquoi je suis pas un fan inconditionnel du puits de corruption : il retire 1 boon par tick à 5 mecs. Si t'as de la chance t'as viré une regen et tu l'as transformée en bleed sur 20 mecs en face, tellement les gens sont mobiles.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ben on est pas obligés de jouer sur le rip de boons alors, mais va falloir avoiner comme des cochons en condis de contrôle, parce qu'en face ils vont les nettoyer et seront résistants grâce à leurs buffs.

----------


## Tygra

Non mais ça coute rien d'en mettre un ou deux dans le tas, puisque je dis qu'un seul wall de necro devrait suffire (si tout le monde prend le reflexe d'y passer au travers, ou d'attirer les ennemis dessus, selon la situation).
C'est juste pas über-OP.

----------


## meiKo

> *La sentinelle :* 
> 
> - Guerriers : Pas de build proposé, martal/espadon semble toujours être le must. Peu de condis mais un peu de hard CC pour exploser ceux qui oseraient ne pas mettre la stabi. A tout prix utiliser le trait qui transforme le cripple en immobilisation couplé au martal. Aide à combo grâce à une banière, tank tout pendant 3 secs, etc. Un équipement si possible très tanky. Se référer à l'équipement du rodeur. *C'est le garde du corps, premier dans le combat et dernier à sortir. Il apporte le hard CC suffisant.*





> Il me manque toujours des builds Guerrier, Ingé et Envout.


Voici 2 builds support/cc très tanky qui peuvent correspondre ce que tu cherches :
- Orienté shout : http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....6b.69.61.6m|e
- Orienté stance : http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....6g.6i.61.6m|e

*Points communs :* 
Les + :
- Elite actif > 39s/48s
- Heal toutes les 16s qui retire crippled, chilled, immobilize, and weakness
- EHP > 50000
- Stabilité > 10s en cas de CC
- Bonne mobilité grâce à l'espadon et au heal
- 1 bannière pour l'aide au buff
Les - :
- Peu de précision
- Dégât moyen

*Build orienté shout :*
Les + :
- On a un shout toutes les 10s qui retire un condi et soigne
- L'adrénaline monte vite donc plus de change d'utilisé le F1 du marteau
Les - :
- Un seul anti-stun

*Build orienté stance :*
- On a un heal toutes les 16s qui soigne les alliés
- 2 anti-stun à la demande
- Stab 12s/40s plus 12s/90s sur CC
- CDs réduits et dégâts augmentés sur le marteau  ::wub:: 
Les - :
- Peu de remove condition (30 de cd sur la rune et sur le trait)
- Moins de support qu'avec les shouts


Sinon voici un *alternative* un peu plus *offensive* que j'utilise en ce moment à quelques détails près :
http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....6i.6b.61.6m|e

----------


## Ptit gras

Peut être que Neo fera un post sur le guerrier mais je vois trois problèmes de prime abord :
- Sur le build cris, pourquoi ne pas jouer avec de la boon duration à fond pour être en permanence sous ulti et buffer en fury le raid ? Avec le trait adéquat on a pas besoin de la rune du soldat pour virer une condi  ::): 
- Sur le sceau qui stack + bouffe + huile des deux premiers builds tu mets des augmentations de puissance, hors dans une optique d'augmenter significativement le dps c'est de la précision qu'il manque cruellement. En clair avec l'équipement de base, si tu ajoutes 100 puissance par la bouffe tu auras une augmentation de dps ridicule, par contre 100 préci ça change la vie. Il existe une formule que Neo à trouvé qui permet de savoir s'il vaut mieux augmenter sa précision ou puissance, malheureusement je n'ai pas de lien. Mais dans ce cas on manque de précision pour donner un caractère un peu plus piquant au guerrier  ::P: 
- Apparemment l'espadon c'est devenu moyen même d'un point de vue mouvement, le combo épée + cor revient très à la mode !

----------


## meiKo

> - Sur le build cris, pourquoi ne pas jouer avec de la boon duration à fond pour être en permanence sous ulti et buffer en fury le raid ? Avec le trait adéquat on a pas besoin de la rune du soldat pour virer une condi


Je ne connais pas de traits de Guerrier qui retire une alté sur un cri. C'est le gardien qui fait ça je crois. Concernant la boon duration, on est en perma Fureur grâce à "For Great Justice!". Il faudrait 150% de boon duration pour que "For Great Justice!" perma buff le groupe.




> - Sur le sceau qui stack + bouffe + huile des deux premiers builds tu mets des augmentations de puissance, hors dans une optique d'augmenter significativement le dps c'est de la précision qu'il manque cruellement. En clair avec l'équipement de base, si tu ajoutes 100 puissance par la bouffe tu auras une augmentation de dps ridicule, par contre 100 préci ça change la vie. Il existe une formule que Neo à trouvé qui permet de savoir s'il vaut mieux augmenter sa précision ou puissance, malheureusement je n'ai pas de lien. Mais dans ce cas on manque de précision pour donner un caractère un peu plus piquant au guerrier


Pas faux




> - Apparemment l'espadon c'est devenu moyen même d'un point de vue mouvement, le combo épée + cor revient très à la mode !


Perso je trouve qu'en attendant les cds du marteau, l'espadon est mieux que l'épée. Tu as une plus grande porté et avec le tourbillon tu recharges très rapidement ton adrénaline. Adrénaline nécessaire au marteau.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ah oui j'ai confondu avec le gardien. Le guerrier peut soigner, pas enlever les condis.

----------


## dragou

Rajouter de la précision n'est pas du tout le plus important sur le guerrier du fait qu'il mette du fury, chose qui n'est pas prise en compte dans le calcul sur les dégats.

Arrivé vers les 65% de chance de crit c'est bon, autant rajouter ailleurs...

Je vous ferai ma variante bientôt, je me base plutôt sur 2 cris avec rune du soldier, et niveau dégats, je suis légèrement inférieur au build alternatif (mais + de résistance).

----------


## Nessou

> Ah oui j'ai confondu avec le gardien. Le guerrier peut soigner, pas enlever les condis.


Ouned !

----------


## dragou

> Ouned !


Oublies pas qu'avec la bonne rune, ses cris peuvent enlever 1 condition  :;):

----------


## Guitou

> Arrivé vers les 65% de chance de crit c'est bon, autant rajouter ailleurs...


Quand tu atteint 65% de chance de crit même avec fury, il doit pas te rester grand chose à rajouter ailleurs.

----------


## Soda2011

Si si les cris du guerrier peuvent aussi dispel mais pour cela il faut le set de rune qui va bien! Il me semble que c'est le set de rune soldat qui le fait (par contre ce n'est pas lié à une classe hein! mais pour tout cri)


Edit : Pas assez rapide!!  ::(:

----------


## Ptit gras

> Rajouter de la précision n'est pas du tout le plus important sur le guerrier du fait qu'il mette du fury, chose qui n'est pas prise en compte dans le calcul sur les dégats.





> Quand tu atteint 65% de chance de crit même avec fury, il doit pas te rester grand chose à rajouter ailleurs.


C'est là ou vous vous trompez, mais je peux pas vraiment détailler à l'écrit  :;):

----------


## silence

Voila une dernière version de mon build voleur, on ne perd rien par rapport à 10 points supplémentaires en acrobatics si ce n'est le swift sur esquive et l'on gagne tout de même 10% de critique. Je ne suis décidément pas convaincu par la rune du pack et un stuff full robu, vita. Promis, j'essaye dès que j'aurai mes trinkets élevés. Skale venom est sympa pour dd mais ca limite les cc disponibles, à voir selon la compo du raid.

----------


## Ptit gras

Tu préfèrerais partir sur du dégâts des condis ? 

J'ajoute les builds guerriers et gardien Odrhann style dans la journée. J'attends pour voleur qu'on débatte.

----------


## silence

Certainement pas, dégâts condis je ne le joue que pour le lol en ce moment.

_Edit: je viens de le modifier, je n'avais pas remarqué que l'élite était le tourbilol. Et visiblement le taux de critiques est faux sur gw2craft, je ne dépasse pas 46% en jeu ni n'atteint 3k6 de power._

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est peut être la faute du bug d'affichage dont j'avais parlé pendant la réunion taupe sicrète sur mumble pour le crit chance.

----------


## Nessou

http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/....5a.5b.5c.5v|e

Mon voleur.  :Cigare:

----------


## Tygra

Bump !
Le sujet a été posté sur le forum GC pour ceux qui veulent discuter de trucs un peu plus confidentiels.

Il serait peut être temps de s'y mettre pour de vrai, la maj donne une bonne excuse pour changer notre façon d'envisager le wuvwuv !
Apparemment il y a assez peu de présents, c'est peut être le moment de s'y remettre ?

----------


## Odrhann

> Bump !
> la maj donne une bonne excuse pour changer notre façon d'envisager le wuvwuv !


Oui. Recrutons des HC WvWvWers. Maintenant faut être 35 mini, alors bon.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est pas 70-90 le raid standard depuis hier ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Vroum

Suffit de compter...

----------


## Drakken

Voici mon build envouteur actuel (qui peut surement être amélioré)

http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/...3.39.38.3b.0|e

Il est orienté sur la pose de confusion et est basé sur les compétences prestige Champ neutre (débuff) et Retour (renvoi de projectile).

Les traits permettent de placer des stacks de confusion à la pose des zones champs neutre et retour, ainsi qu'à chaque passage dans l'une de ces zones.

Suivant la situation je change le voile d'invisibilité par le portail.

----------


## Korbeil

les AoE qui ne touchent que 5 personnes empêche de faire des petits "efficaces" de toutes  ::P:

----------


## Vroum

Va falloir intégrer au raid des commandos de 3-4 personnes capables de poser à tout moment une baliste sup en plaine, avec une personne ayant monté les bonus baliste.
Avec comme objectif de sniper les commandants ennemis, ça devrait bien les pourrir  ::P:

----------


## kennyo

J'suis en épée/bouclier + fusil/marteau. La GSword en guerrier, c'est uniquement pour escape/monter l'adrénaline on est d'accord ?

----------


## meiKo

> J'suis en épée/bouclier + fusil/marteau. La GSword en guerrier, c'est uniquement pour escape/monter l'adrénaline on est d'accord ?


Ca sert à spam 1 dans le bus/blob aussi ^^

----------


## Odrhann

https://sites.google.com/site/jumpto...maps/pvp---wvw

On va pouvoir se dépatouiller et préparer un répertoire tactique avec ces maps.

----------


## Nessou

Spam 1 avec la GS en guerrier ne sert à rien. Autant le faire avec une hache qui dps plus. Sinon la GS c'est un snare avec une bonne zone et portée, un escape de malade et un tourbilol cheat. Le cent lames c'est pour le balancer dans des blobs de monosomiques sous invincibilité ou pas.

----------

